# Advice On Clubs For Kids?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 10, 2021)

Hello all. Our kids' ages are 5, 3, and 1, and we've been looking into getting them plugged into a midweek evening club, mainly to help build friendships and have fun. We're having a hard time. We tried AWANA last week, but it was too much of a classroom setting, which our kids already have at church and the homeschool co-op. 

What worked for you? I want something we can all do as a family, in a somewhat informal environment, where our kids are building more relationships. Sadly I can't find anything. Any wisdom would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## B.L. (Sep 11, 2021)

Your kids are on the young end of things, but your oldest might be eligible for Trail Life or American Heritage Girls (depending on the 5 y/o's gender). 

Since your kids homeschool, like mine, look in your area for other co-ops to piggy back off of. We're in CC and I'd say most of the other families are also involved in other homeschool groups throughout the week.


----------



## therussellhome (Sep 11, 2021)

+1 to TrailLife and American Heritage Girls. I have one kid in each program and, while each troop is unique, I highly recommend both programs.


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 11, 2021)

I use a wooden club. Metal clangs too much.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## LilyG (Sep 11, 2021)

I hear that Calvinist Cadets (boys) and G.E.M.S. (girls) are good as well.


----------



## B.L. (Sep 11, 2021)

LilyG said:


> I hear that Calvinist Cadets (boys) and G.E.M.S. (girls) are good as well.



Calvinist Cadets? Wow, I had never heard of this one. Interesting.


----------



## LilyG (Sep 11, 2021)

Yeah new to me! I've been trying to find one near-ish


----------



## Frosty (Sep 12, 2021)

Trail Life for boys. I think the kids have to be 5 to join. They emphasize family relationships, especially father and son. You'll find lots of like-minded families there. It's a great organization.

What about some kind of group martial arts training, as a family?


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 14, 2021)

Thanks for the input. I think we're going to try to get some families together regularly and come up with different fun things for the kids to do.


----------

